# Netflix - No video; just sound & the play/pause/progress bar...



## armyturtle (Oct 18, 2011)

Anyone else have this issue?

I was having problems with flash video on sites like nhl.com hulu.com, etc. telling me they couldn't display the content. I downloaded Flash Player 11 & rebooted. NHL.com is okay in DolphinHD browser, but still have a problem with Hulu.com and now realizing Netflix is not playing the video either.

There's got to be a common denominator here.


----------



## elmerohueso (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm having the same issue with Netflix after updating to CM7 and the new Netflix app. I wonder if the issue is related to the Netflix app update.


----------



## bridges86406 (Oct 16, 2011)

Netflix is not working probably because you upgraded to the latest version. Check your version, if you are on 1.5 then you need to find the 1.4.1 version.


----------



## armyturtle (Oct 18, 2011)

Found this: http://code.google.com/p/cmtouchpad/issues/detail?id=294

I downloaded Netflix 1.4.1 (apk) and installed it. Immediately upon signing in I was greeted with (a newer version is available, would you like to download it?) to which I answered "NO." I was able to finally play videos with both audio & video. The above mentioned issue mentions this problem is for people running "Alpha 2.1" Is this a specific version of Cyanogenmod? Perhaps that's my issue with Flash videos as well??

Those of you running Flash on hulu.com with no problem, can you confirm what version CM you're running? Also, how can I tell which one I'm running? Only thing I can find is "CyanogenMod-7.1.0-RC1-tenderloin-KANG"


----------



## elmerohueso (Oct 14, 2011)

armyturtle said:


> Found this: http://code.google.com/p/cmtouchpad/issues/detail?id=294
> 
> I downloaded Netflix 1.4.1 (apk) and installed it. Immediately upon signing in I was greeted with (a newer version is available, would you like to download it?) to which I answered "NO." I was able to finally play videos with both audio & video. The above mentioned issue mentions this problem is for people running "Alpha 2.1" Is this a specific version of Cyanogenmod? Perhaps that's my issue with Flash videos as well??
> 
> Those of you running Flash on hulu.com with no problem, can you confirm what version CM you're running? Also, how can I tell which one I'm running? Only thing I can find is "CyanogenMod-7.1.0-RC1-tenderloin-KANG"


Yes, Alpha 2.1 is the current build of CM7. Netflix 1.4.1 works fine, but I hope there's a way to get Netflix to stop asking me if I want to update everytime I start or stop a video.


----------



## armyturtle (Oct 18, 2011)

Just realized the guide I followed directly linked to the files, so I didn't get 2.1 Alpha. I just installed 2.1 Alpha over what I had. Still doesn't fix the Hulu.com issue, but at least Netflix 1.4.1 is working. 
I also got NHL gamecenter live to work as well - though the pirated streams on the web are far better than trying to watch with their own site and/or app.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

armyturtle said:


> Anyone else have this issue?
> 
> I was having problems with flash video on sites like nhl.com hulu.com, etc. telling me they couldn't display the content. I downloaded Flash Player 11 & rebooted. NHL.com is okay in DolphinHD browser, but still have a problem with Hulu.com and now realizing Netflix is not playing the video either.
> 
> There's got to be a common denominator here.


Maybe do a quick search in the forum before starting another thread about an issue...faster to get the solution immediately from an existing post. This thread was started at noon today on this issue...

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?8700-NETFLIX-Just-updated-thier-App-and-now-video-doesn-t-work

Look at one of the last posts for a link to a version that will work and won't ask you to update each time you run it.


----------



## armyturtle (Oct 18, 2011)

I ALWAYS search forums first. Unfortunately searching for "blank screen" "no video" with the word "netflix" returned a lot of random posts. I couldn't find what I was searching for, so I posted.


----------



## Xenomorph (Sep 27, 2011)

The latest Netflix app is busted. It has nothing to do with the TouchPad. Simple as that.


----------



## slug (Aug 24, 2011)

Xenomorph said:


> The latest Netflix app is busted. It has nothing to do with the TouchPad. Simple as that.


It seems to be working fine on my Galaxy SII and on my wife's Samsung Infuse with custon rom, but reading the comments on the app, it looks like it is not working well on many devices. I would expect an update within the next few days.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

"slug said:


> It seems to be working fine on my Galaxy SII and on my wife's Samsung Infuse with custon rom, but reading the comments on the app, it looks like it is not working well on many devices. I would expect an update within the next few days.


Doesn't work on my D2 either, same symptom.

Netflix can't do much right these days...


----------



## MediMicGolfer (Oct 19, 2011)

New update for Netflix in the Market...fixes the issue with no video


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Glad they got to it fairly quickly.


----------

